# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  قصـــــــة الوفاء

## hazem mohamed

كلب انتظر صديقه 10 اعوام امام القطار والسبب ؟

هاتشيكو كان ملكا لأستاذ جامعي يدعى “هيده-سابورو أوينو”، وهو بروفسور في قسم الزراعة في جامعة طوكيو . وقد اعتاد هاتشيكو مرافقة مالكه إلى محطة القطار عند ذهابه إلى العمل، وحين كان البروفيسور يعود من عمله كان يجد هاتشيكو في انتظاره عند باب المحطة. وبمرور الأيام أصبح وقوف الكلب انتظارا لصاحبه منظرا يوميا معتادا لمسافري محطة شيبويا وزوارها الدائمين.
انتظر طويلا .. لكن صاحبه لم يعد ..
وأستمر هذا الحال حتى أتى ذلك اليوم الحزين الذي وقف فيه هاتشيكو منتظرا وصول صاحبه عند باب المحطة كعادته .. لكن البروفيسور لم يصل أبدا .. فقد توفي على أثر أصابته بجلطة دماغية أثناء العمل في ذلك اليوم الكئيب من عام 1925.لكن من ذا الذي يستطيع إخبار كلب بموت صاحبه؟ .. وهكذا فأن هاتشيكو أنتظر طويلا .. حاول الناس صرفه بكل الوسائل، لكن هيهات أن يبرح الكلب مكانه .. وأستمر كعادته .. ينتظر .. وينتظر .. وينتظر .. لا ليوم .. ولا لأسبوع .. و لا لشهر .. بل لعشرة أعوام كاملة!!.
كان الناس يمرون به في كل يوم يرمقونه بنظرات حزينة، كان منظره عند باب المحطة يثير في نفوسهم مشاعر متضاربة ما بين الإعجاب والشفقة، البعض كان يهز رأسه أسفا، والبعض ذرفوا بضعة دمعات تعاطفا معه، وهناك أيضا من كان يقدم له الطعام والماء.

وبمرور الأيام تحول هاتشيكو إلى أسطورة يابانية حية، خصوصا بعد أن كتبت الصحافة عن قصته، إلى درجة أن المعلمين في المدارس صاروا يشيدون بسلوك الوفاء العجيب الذي أبداه هذا الكلب ويطالبون تلاميذهم بأن يكونوا أوفياء لوطنهم كوفاء هاتشيكو لصاحبه.

وفي عام 1934 قام نحات ياباني بصنع تمثال من البرونز لهاتشيكو، وتم نصب التمثال أمام محطة القطار في احتفال كبير، هاتشيكو نفسه كان حاضرا خلاله. وبعد ذلك بسنة، أي في عام 1935 تم العثور على هاتشيكو ميتا في احد شوارع مدينة شيبويا، وقد أحيطت جثته بعناية واحترام فائقان وجرى تحنيطها وهي معروضة اليوم المتحف الوطني للعلوم في اوينو – طوكيو.

الفيلم الامريكي الذي تناول قصة الكلب هاتشيكو
قصة هاتشيكو لم تشتهر كثيرا خارج اليابان إلا في عام 2009 حين جرى اقتباسها وعرضها على شاشة السينما من خلال الفيلم الأمريكي
” Hachi: A Dog’s Tale “
وهو من بطولة الممثل القدير ريتشارد جير، وقد نال هذا الفيلم على إستحسان النقاد وحقق نجاحاً كبيراً في صالات العرض السينمائية.
إلى هنا إنتهت قصة الكلب هاتشيكو .. قصة كان محورها وبطلها كلب رفض الإستسلام للقدر وبلغ به الوفاء درجة قد لا يصلها الكثيرون من البشر


 :Poster Vt:  :Good:  :Tulips2:

----------


## رحيمة

*
يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

ننتظر مزيدكم

بشوووق
*

----------


## تقوى ريان

موضووع رائع

----------


## كريم ممدوح

راااااااااااااااائع

----------

